# Training: dummy with a bird's scent vs a dummy without bird's scent vs dog toy?



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

What did you use for a hunt training of your puppy? What is the difference between a dog toy and a dummy? Do you recommend a bird's scent be used with a dummy? If yes, which one do you prefer?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Scents are the keys at least some of them in a large work bench of earned events 

You put a season Stud on a **** bird trail He is on it and some times will even pass up quail

Its like candy to Biggens ;D

The sugar spikes

I match the hatch that nature is providing and the areas and lands your pressing

With any upland pointer depending on the climate was and was it a strong hatch this matters as well and birds You Have

Da **** bird the quail and the Chuck are my top 3

Cabelas has the scents

if its a pup make your tool/ Da' Dummy  move some be creative take water breaks and reward every baby steps

and have and make it fun.

water fowl another set of gears and application

Great swim skills and retrieves first and never hunt them over Ice

I lost my stud Skipper a rated pro Britt over ice he broke he went through chasing a duck and He drowned

I went in as well to save him

I came up short raw remote extreme and real nature has risks

Have

Fun no risks no rewards 

I raised and released wild lands doves in numbers as well

Grab a kid as well

were real coming up short here

they need the passions and skills

Giving more then you get


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry - live birds R what trains a great pointer - bird wings 4 dead bird drills - PIKE sees a lot of bumpers - these R his toys - no scents except his own & mine - drills R great - #1 wild birds in the field #2 set birds in the field - #3 wings 4 dead bird drills - #4 bumpers 4 2 hand & still using the nose + - 4 me - !!! giVe me a blind V with a great NOSE - still find more birds - IE - a great V needs no man made scents - just a lot of VVork !!!!!!!! - keep it as natural U can - I like orange bumpers 4 scent find - pups do not see orange - like black & white bumpers 4 mark drills - easiest 4 pups 2 C


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, I like pictures 

RE, so many years hunting over Vs must make for some Very memorable, special moments.
An incredible bond between hunter and the dog 8)

I never saw them retrieve plastic naturally, they didn't need any. Only fur and feathers imprinted. Retrieves were on fresh pelts and fresh birds.

(Hungarian)
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DCXCcqzR5IY&feature=related

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=RzqKsTG76wQ

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0o1egU11HGE&feature=related


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The difference between toys and bumpers.
Toys belong to the dog, and they get to play with them in any manner they see fit. Bumpers belong to me, and are only used during training. I have attached wings to bumpers to make it more exciting for young pups. With a new pups first bird I will either have it fresh dead, or dizzy it senseless. Makes it easier for the pup to believe he has conquered the bird.
I don't use store bought scents. I use live birds, fresh dead and partially frozen. Fresh dead and partially frozen are used for Find It , and working on retrieves.
The type of birds I use are quail, chuckar, pigeons, ducks and ring neck dove.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D 

Never forget the Cougar as well ;D

make great house mates

and they eat all the Turkeys 

as there
always thankful and Stuffed 8)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My dogs have never seen a cougar. The only cat they have ever encountered belongs to a neighbor. They enjoy a game of First one to the fence wins.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Rudy said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I am sorry to hear about your dog Skipper; we will try and be careful with training of our pup.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone; great tips. We will try them with our puppy. 

I have another question. When on a regular walk your puppy stops and points (one her own) on a wild bird/ duck, how and do you encourage the pointing? We are not sure if we should just ignore or encourage this natural instinct (we would like to test his natural hunting ability and want to be sure we are not interfering with it)?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - SOOOOO - right - PIKE has 2 house toys - he only sees a bumper in the field & that is only 4 training - 4 PIKE - bumpers - birds - wings - become his field toys WITH restrictions !!! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ksana said:


> Thanks everyone; great tips. We will try them with our puppy.
> 
> I have another question. When on a regular walk your puppy stops and points (one her own) on a wild bird/ duck, how and do you encourage the pointing? We are not sure if we should just ignore or encourage this natural instinct (we would like to test his natural hunting ability and want to be sure we are not interfering with it)?


I just be quite and leave the pup alone. Let it stay focused on the bird. Talking and handling the young pup only brings part of it thoughts to you. After the point is over and its no longer chasing the bird wait, you will see a sign that the pup is giving you a quick look. When it gives you the look or heads in your direction, then call the pup over and praise him. Give him a quick rub and then release him to go back to running.


----------

